# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  جاكوار 2009 xf

## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62): السلام عليكم  :SnipeR (62):  
اليوم عندي لكم صور سيارة  روعه من إنتاج شركة جاكور العالمية وهي جاكوار 2009 XF السيارة روعه حقيقة ما بدي أطول شوفوا الصور وأعطوني رأيكم....

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا زهرة على المرور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62): 

ثانكس يا احمد على المرور

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

بتجنن , مليح انه بنقدر  نشوفها
 شكرا معاذ

----------


## النورس الحزين

وووووووووووووووووووو
روعة يسلمو

----------


## مدحت

حلوة :SnipeR (62): 
مشكور معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على المرور

----------


## فارس الأحلام

زي ما قال النورس الحزين ما في كلام موجود حتى أعبر 
_ 
[align=center]روعة [/align]
]_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا فارس على المرور

----------


## المالك الحزين

شي روعة بس وين الهند بريك ولا على P وخلص  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

بتجنن 

بدي وحده  :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

رهيبه بدي مثلها  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ماشي 

خذها  هاي السيارة مني الك 

 :Smile:

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا تيتو على المرور

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا المشاغب على المرور

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يطعمنا اياها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

